# Carbon Steerer Tube Cut Short-ish



## ghammer (May 21, 2003)

So I asked the lbs to cut the carbon steerer tube of my system six. I asked them to cut 2cm, when I should have asked 1 cm.

Now the steerer tube is cut at least .5cm too short.

I have put a spacer at the bottom of the stem, and have raised the stem so it's 5mm over the steerer tube. The system six has a sleeve that goes inside the steerer tube, which i hope is for protection. However, is it too dangerous to ride a bike with a steerer tube that is 5mm short?

Please advise. I'm a local cat 3 road racer who's generally light on equipment.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2008)

What length and angle of stem are you running now and stack height of the spacers? You may be able to put a different stem on but with a different sized spacer (or none at all) that would keep your bars in the same position and make the steerer length question moot.

For your original question I don't know. Does Cannondale have anything on where they say that steerer should be cut? I think Easton forks say cut 2-3mm below the top so if the spec was the same you would only be 2mm from optimum. Then again maybe Hincapie's fork was 2mm from optimum a few years ago, dunno.

I looked for some 'Dale specific numbers but could only find it for alloy steerers and the number was 2mm below, that was in an older document they look to have taken that out of the newer manuals.


----------



## cyclust (Sep 8, 2004)

I like Cdales' sleeved top cap system. It's a much better solution than a compression plug, IMO. I would think that with that sleeve in place, you shouldn't pose any risk to the steerer tube. It's purpose is to keep the stem from crushing the carbon steerer tube when the stem is clamped down. If you stem is sticking 5m above the top of the steerer, I seriuosly doubt it could cause a problem. But if it does bother you, simply look for a stem with a shorter stack height, which is the height of the clamp portion of the stem. The stack height will vary quite a bit between brands and models of stems, you can probably find one a little shorter than your present stem, and your problem will be solved.


----------



## sabre104 (Dec 14, 2006)

Most stem stack heights don't vary. Most are 40mm. Some FSA's are 35mm and Rotor's are 33 or 34mm.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2008)

oval concepts are 43


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2008)

http://weightweenies.starbike.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=49520

the above link has a discussion where several more with heights lower than 40 are discussed.


----------



## backinthesaddle (Nov 22, 2006)

sabre104 said:


> Most stem stack heights don't vary. Most are 40mm. Some FSA's are 35mm and Rotor's are 33 or 34mm.


Bzzzt...wrong, still your turn...

QBP has the stack heights listed and they are all different...


Thomson X2 stems have low stack and can be had with positive rise...that will likely fix your problem.


----------

